# Glenn Apiaires Going out of Business



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello Riverratbees
Look at VP Queens Adam and Kelly, will have II vsh queens 2013 for sale.Thay do great work with II queens.I have seen there work of II Queens .Have queens that thay II on my bee yard.(VSH) 
Great Queens Great People. VP Queen Bees is the web page #301 662 4844
7standsbeefarm.com
Jim


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

You can also check out Sue Coby and Joe Latshaw. Both have very good bees, but are much more expensive than Tom was.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been using both Glenn and VP queens for the last 2 years and I think the VP breeders last longer.

Johnny


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

camero7 said:


> but are much more expensive than Tom was.


 Might that be why the business is folding, rather than being passed on or sold?


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom retired for family reasons. 
He sold his bees and breeder queens very easily!

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## sandesoils (Jul 11, 2008)

I am very sad to hear Glenn Apiaries is retiring. I have a queen of theirs who has been the finest queen a beekeeper could ever have. This Queen Mum is 2 1/2 years old now, and I will let her live her life out in dignity, or as long as her daughters let her. Her genetics are superior. I wish the Glenns every blessing. - Sande


----------

